# Should I go for AMD R9 270X ?



## anirbanfifa (Mar 23, 2014)

My PC config 

1. Intel i5 2500K @3.30Ghz
2. Corsair Vengeance 4gb Ram (will upgrade to 8gb later)
3. Corsair gs 700 PSU
4.  Asus p8z68 v-pro 

Planning to get the Asus DC2 R9 270X

My purpose:

1. Playing a lot of FIFA
2. Any new FPS at decent level
3. Photography related work 
4. Programming


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2014)

budget?


----------



## anirbanfifa (Mar 24, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> budget?



not more than 15K


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

yes then go ahead with r9 270x
are you buying online?
if you can, go for the TOP edition by asus...that will be around 16k but totally worth the extra money spent...


----------



## anirbanfifa (Mar 24, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> yes then go ahead with r9 270x
> are you buying online?
> if you can, go for the TOP edition by asus...that will be around 16k but totally worth the extra money spent...



Thnx a lot......what is the difference between the Asus DC2 TOP and Asus DC2 except for memory cycle being 1050 Mhz compared to 1000 Mhz


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 24, 2014)

I think TOP version is factory overclocked and even if it gets damaged, warranty will be honored. Whereas, the DC2 model has lower clock frequencies and if u damage it while overclocking it to TOP version, you won't get warranty..


----------



## Cilus (Mar 24, 2014)

In India, you will get warranty for everything. They are not gonna check at which speed the card was running during damage. Also look For the HIS Ice Q2 version of the 270X too. That card is also a hell of overclocker and slimmer than DC II card.


----------



## anirbanfifa (Mar 24, 2014)

Cilus said:


> In India, you will get warranty for everything. They are not gonna check at which speed the card was running during damage. Also look For the HIS Ice Q2 version of the 270X too. That card is also a hell of overclocker and slimmer than DC II card.



OK but I am not that much of an Overclocker and I love Asus so I think I will go for one unless HiS is reasonably less in price than Asus

One question though.

I have this cabinet. Will the Asus R9 270X fit in this 

COOLER MASTER CABINET ELITE 431 PLUS


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2014)

anirbanfifa said:


> OK but I am not that much of an Overclocker and I love Asus so I think I will go for one unless HiS is reasonably less in price than Asus
> 
> One question though.
> 
> ...



Let me tell you the way to check this:

> Open the cabinet's specifications on the manufacturer's website and note the value for "max graphic card length".
> Now open the specifications for the graphic card on the manufacturer's website and check the card's length.
> If card's length is shorter than cabinet's "max card length", it will fit, else it won't.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, itll fit,
card length- 10.7 in 
cabinet- 19.x inch
next time do some research by yourself


----------



## anirbanfifa (Mar 24, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Yes, itll fit,
> card length- 10.7 in
> cabinet- 19.x inch
> next time do some research by yourself



Thnx a lot.........Yes I checked it out.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

*reactiongifs.me/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/daniel-bryan-yes.gif


----------

